# Need help updating webtop



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm having problems with my out of date version of webtop. I cannot figure out how to update the version. Every grfs.img file I look at all face the same date. My version is DBN-1 anyone have am updated version with flashing procedures?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

